# [solved]can't start eth0 ->

## nihilist_80

Hello, 

i made a freshinstall of gentoo, during the installation the network works perfectly, after the first reboot i get the following message:

....

```

Starting syslog-ng

Starting eth0

   Bringing up eth0

       dhcp

          network interface eth0 does not exist

           Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

Error: Problem starting needed service net.eth0

         netmount was not started

starting local..

```

My /etc/conf.d/net:

```

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

```

A few weeks ago i did an installation on the same PC, no problems occured...

I use genkernel and i installed dhcpcd as i did on my last installation....so i don't know whats the problem.

Ah, 

i forgot to mention that the only thing i think was different to the last installation was, that after emerging dhcpcd  i get the message that 

```

dhcpcd requires kernel support for Packet Socket (config_packet)

```

I think that this was not displayed last time, but i can be wrong  :Wink: 

Can you help me? What else do you need to help me with my problem?

Best regards

MichaelLast edited by nihilist_80 on Fri Oct 20, 2006 10:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bobnoxous

What does:

> ifconfig -a

tell you as far as available network interfaces? It seems no eth0 can be found. Could it be that you haven't loaded the kernel module for your ethernet Hw?

----------

## jeanfrancis

If you want help finding what you forgot on the kernel/to load as module, you can also post the output of lspci...  :Smile: 

----------

## nihilist_80

ifconfig -a only shows the 

"lo" interface....

```

olmo # lpci

-bash: lspci: command not found

```

I think lspci is in the pciutils package, so i tried to install it.

I boot with the live cd, chrooting into my system.

```

emerge pciutils

...

touch:setting times of `/var/tmp/portage/pciutils-2.2.0-r1/.unpacked`:Funktion not implemented

!!! ERROR: sys-app/pciutil-2.2.0-r1 failed

call stack:

   ebuild.sh line 1546: Called dyn_unpack

ebuild.sh line 709: Called die

!!! IO Failure --Failed `touch .unpacked`in /var/tmp/portage/pciutils-2.2.0-r1

..

```

I thought that genkernel uses the same modules as the kernel which the install cd uses... so if network is available during installation, i must also be available in the installed system?

Or did i get something wrong?

----------

## To

nihilist_80 it seams like you have a huge system malfunction... Some of the things your system should be able to do after a bootstrap.

If you want my option I'll advice you to bootstrap and start again, cause something failed along the way.

Tó

----------

## nihilist_80

thanks for your opinion, but i tried to install gentoo two times(yesterday) and always the same error.

a few weeks ago i did a successful installation with the same CD(amd64), and i get no errors.

Perhaps I should  try to install the x86 (32bit) on my AMD64? Is the 64bit Gentoo known for not working as good as the 32bit do?

----------

## wynn

 *nihilist_80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge pciutils
> 
> ...

 In another post here mounting proc and dev was the solution.

----------

## Bobnoxous

Ah, that might be it. Post your fstab. And, post the output of "mount".

----------

## jeanfrancis

 *nihilist_80 wrote:*   

> Perhaps I should  try to install the x86 (32bit) on my AMD64? Is the 64bit Gentoo known for not working as good as the 32bit do?

 

You should install the AMD64 Gentoo, as this is your arch  :Wink: 

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security.

----------

## nihilist_80

This is solved... shame on me... I used an Gentoo 2006.0 install CD instead of the 2006.1 i used a few weeks ago.

I don't know what the problem was, but when i reinstalled it with the 2006.1cd it works like a charm...  :Wink: 

Thanks for your help.

Best regards

Michael

----------

## jeanfrancis

Great  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sloefke

I'm also having this problem.

Last time I booted (must be saturday, I think), everything still worked fine, got an IP address from my route, could surf the internet, no problem.

Today I boot into my Gentoo, with the nice "netmount not started" error.  As far as I know, my kernel is compiled correctly (with genkernel, as I don't have all detailed specs of this laptop), as I have worked with networking in this installation for a week now.

When executing "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start" (or "restart"), dhcpcd times out trying to get an IP address.  This is especially weird, as my Windows installation can get an IP address without problems and I could get a DHCP response last week.

Before the net.eth0 (re)start ifconfig showed only "lo", after the dhcpcd timeout it also shows "eth0" (without IP address ofcourse).

-mod-: just rebooted my system once more, now ifconfig shows "eth0" without intervention (and without IP address).

-mod²-: for the record: I'm using Gentoo in a VMWare installation.

-mod³-: fixed by using NAT mode for networking in VMWare.  Apparently a problem with the local DHCP server.

----------

## Bobnoxous

Glad you got it working Sloefke. I've had issues with vmware, where every time I rebooted the vmware modules couldn't be loaded. Rerunning the configuration for vmware would then fix that problem for that session, so I regularly saw things where it worked one day, but not after a reboot.

I've updated to the latest vmware, and haven't had this issue. This probably isn't related to your problem, but FYI, it may come back.

----------

